# puppy pics,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

this is Millys puppies, at 7 days old,,,,they are patterdale/lakeland terriers,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

They are lovely you got any homes yet??? That one looks like it is going to be a stunning colour!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Very cute collie.
Are you tempted to keep one yet?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

awww they are so adorable and eeee someone else who breeds pats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

minnie said:


> awww they are so adorable and eeee someone else who breeds pats


Actually it wasnt planned,,we brought mum afew weeks ago,,, she was advertised as needing a new home asap,, we didnt know she was pregnant, we did ring the previous owner, but he didnt know either,,she is only a pup herself, we are very lucky all turned out well,i feel very attached to al of them, as i helped with the delivery,but i have a favourite,, the little tan coloured girl who we call stumpy,, as she has a very very short stumpy tail,!!!!! al the others have long tails, i will ad pictures as they get older,, we have afew people interested, but its early days yet,,,see how things go,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

keep them all collie


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

id want to keep them all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i would love to keep them all,lol, but i have other dogs to feed exercise, and get vet checked,,,,, its hard work ,as you all know,,,,,but i will try to make sure they go to very good homes,


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

There gorgeous collie, That tan girl reminds me of a border terrier sort looking girl.

Her mum looks really nice, she looks like she would'nt piss ass around if she was on a rat hunt lol.

Lovely pics  keep us updated, Can't wait to see what they turn out like in a few weeks.


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

Aaw they are lovely... I would love to get another dog.......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well maybe one day you could have another,,,your little girl is only small isnt she,,,,,get another little one,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics collie they are looking lovely, they are very cute


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww how sweet


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lorraine they are beautiful. I am definately getting puppy broody again.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Lorraine they are beautiful. I am definately getting puppy broody again.


ha ha ha ,wait until i post pics of my new girl,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

what new girl tell all pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeasssssssssssssssssssssssse


----------



## ALFIE (Feb 18, 2008)

This photo is from the day we went to first see Alfie my English Cocker.... Could have taken them all home....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwwwwww they are very cute


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ha ha ha ,wait until i post pics of my new girl,,,,


collie tell all


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> what new girl tell all pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeasssssssssssssssssssssssse


Vixie if she don't tell us we will throw her through the window and we maaay remember to open it first


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

they are lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixie and tashi you make me laugh,, tashi i told you about my little shih tzu im getting ,,
vixie,,,i was sure i emailed you pictures of her,,, hmmmm, i did wonder why you hadnt mentioned it,,,,,


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> well maybe one day you could have another,,,your little girl is only small isnt she,,,,,get another little one,


If i do i will wait until scruffy is completly better and can go out for runs in the park etc.
Which is going to be another 2 months............


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel said:


> If i do i will wait until scruffy is completly better and can go out for runs in the park etc.
> Which is going to be another 2 months............


yes angel,,, good idea,, wait until she is up and runnig,,, will you get something simular to scruffy,???????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> vixie and tashi you make me laugh,, tashi i told you about my little shih tzu im getting ,,
> vixie,,,i was sure i emailed you pictures of her,,, hmmmm, i did wonder why you hadnt mentioned it,,,,,


nope you havent told me anything hu favouritism (sp) thats it I'm upset now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> nope you havent told me anything hu favouritism (sp) thats it I'm upset now


 i thought i emailed you pics,,, i must of sent them to someone else,ooops,,, anyway, sent them to you now,,!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thankyou  they are great pics, shes a cutie  I bet you cant wait to get her home


----------

